# time for processing 457 visa



## sangpangdeep (May 3, 2013)

Hi all,
My husband was selected by his employer for 457 visa along with two of his friends .It has already been more than 6 weeks ...his friends got thr forms for medicals a week ago but he hasn't yet .W DON'T HAVE ANY IDEA WHAT'S going on ..we have talked with our agent here in kathmandu but he is blaming it all on the case officer ...can that be possible ?wealso haven't heard from our agent in australia ....my husband is very worried these days..what should i do ???

.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi,

It was a matter of weeks after I uploaded my documents to get my 457visa....it seems like along time 6 weeks,as soon as you upload your docs to the DIAC , you should have a link, which you can arrange your medical, print off some documents to take to your medical...then every applicant will be assessed on their own merits, I suppose some take longer than others...

Is there no way you can contact your CO and ask the stage of the application etc


----------



## sangpangdeep (May 3, 2013)

Hi judy n rob
The thing here is his potential employer has been handling all the document stuffs and we haven't been told about anything so far except to fill some questionnaires only ..apart from that he has already signed the contract letter sent by his employer ...we can only wait n watch ..that's what the agent in nepal told him ...we also donot have the num with which wecan track it online as well...


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Is there no way you can get your TRN number ...then at least you can find out what is going on....I do remember from when I submitted all my documents , had my medical etc...once everything had been received by the DIAC, she was pretty quick...
I did all our application for myself and hubby, it was abit of a minefield gathering documents, but at least I knew what was going on...
You can find out on the immigration website about where you book a medical in Kathmandu...

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm

Have a look at this this.but you can find out your approved panel Dr...
Hope this helps


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Medical and Radiology Clinic – Electronic Health Processing 
Nepal International Clinic (NIC)
Lal Darbar Marg 47
Kathmandu
Telephone: +977 1 443 4642, 5357
Fax: +977 1 443 4713
Note: By appointment only
Doctor(s)
Dr Buddha Basnyat
Dr Veena Rani Shrivastava


----------



## sangpangdeep (May 3, 2013)

*457 visa*

Hi judy and rob 
Thanks for the address ...i talked with his agent today n according to him when my husband is okayed for medicals ..he recieves a form in his emAil which he has to print and take it to the doctor for his medical....so we cannot go for the medicals unless we recieve a green signal from the government and that is what we are waiting for according to his agent ......its quite lengthy n complicated process ....


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi,

All I can say to that is.....when I submitted my application online, you get a TRN number specific to your application....once received the DIAC automatically has a link to arrange your medical....where by you click on it, download the forms, arrange the medical via phone or email....you attend, the the Dr uploads the completed medical electronically.....
Our 457was processed very quickly....
Have you asked your agent your TRN number and password, then you can log in yourself and look for the progress of your application.?


----------

